# Baron and a Little Havana



## RogerGarrett (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of new ones I've needed to photograph for awhile and finally got to it today.  

This is a Baron made from some dyed box elder burl that I purchased from someone on the IAP - brown and gold - I wish I could remember who it was so I could buy some more of it.  It's great stuff!!





I've really become obsessed with the Little Havana - it's a great pen.  This one was made with some Amboyna Burl I bought from Nolan.




Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 13, 2008)

Great looking fountain pens and the Little Havanna is a great pen to get obsessed with, my daily writer is a Little Havana and I love them therefore sell them well.







> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## RONB (Jun 18, 2008)

I've always liked the Little Havana. A.K.A. El Toro


----------

